# Burlington, WI - Morton blue bulk salt



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have around 16-18 tons of salt. I'm out of the business and it needs to go.

$170/ton, there is a gravel pit up the road with a scale we can use. Delivery can be arranged for an additional fee.

Call or text
(262) six one seven eight seven six six


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Still available


----------

